# Hello I am new here and new to audio and need help



## doodos (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello everyone I was redirected from another website to here for some help.
I dont know much about audio as I am new to it but I just know that I want better audio. I am interested in a Polk PSW110 as the sub and either the Polk TSi100 as speakers or the numark npm5.

I dont know much about connections but do I need a receiver and amplifier or are those together? If I need one I saw a receiver called Technical Pro RX35U. The price is cheap for the receiver. I never hooked any home theather before just car audio so don't know if there are similarities. WIll I need to connect the reciever with the speakers and sub? 

I dont know much and hope you guys can help me out here or with any suggestions. A store near me sells them and they are cheap since they are opened box. Also, will can i connect my computer to it? on the receiver i saw it has an mp3 slot and thought i connect my computer with a cable to it.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!

For starters, do you have a budget in mind? Also, what size / floor plan is the room you will be putting the system in?

Are you comfortable with doing refurbished equipment?

Do you need to meet any specific aesthetic needs (commonly referred to as WAF :bigsmile?

Any other functionality you are interested in will help as well.

As far as receivers, most do come with an amplification section so you do not necessarily have to get a separate amplifier. This is somewhat dependent on the speakers you decide to go with however as some speakers will not perform as well with the limited power from an AVR.

Also, most newer computers have an HDMI connection point so you could connect it to an AVR via HDMI (most newer AVR units have HDMI ports).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard the HTS!

Technical Pro is not known for quality and in this case a low price indicates cheap and poor quality. Depending on your budget there are may brands that have good quality receivers (processor and amps together).


----------



## doodos (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah I don't mind using refurbished. The cheaper the better. I have $500 in mind. The bookshelf speakers I saw are around $40-$50 and the bass is around $100. I'll steer away from the receiver. Are the Polk better then the other one?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a receiver this Onkyo 709 fits the bill really nicely.


----------



## doodos (Jan 10, 2013)

Im sorry I typed it wrong. I would like to spend $500 total. Thats with the bass and speakers i found. Sorry i wrote it wrong.
Im not looking for something really big, just something that will get me started and later I will buy more.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am assuming that is $500 for the speakers, sub, and receiver.

If so, I would suggest these SVS bookshelf speakers which are normally $300:

http://www.svsound.com/sbs-02#.UO8QrHy9KSM

The Onkyo 609 from Accessories 4 Less:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

And the Dayton 12" sub from Parts Express:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-635

You would be at roughly $525 and have a good 2.1 setup. Also, those SVS speakers could be used as surrounds if you added floor standers at a later date.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would look at the Mordaunt Short subwoofer
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...10-100-Watt-Powered-Subwoofer-Calvados/1.html

Denon 1612 receiver
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-5.1-Channel-A/V-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html

RBH speakers - new in the box
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290841412268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.rbhsound.com/ac51.php


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> I am assuming that is $500 for the speakers, sub, and receiver.
> 
> If so, I would suggest these SVS bookshelf speakers which are normally $300:
> 
> ...


Yup, if the entire budget is $500 I agree with this fully ^^


----------



## doodos (Jan 10, 2013)

For this setup, can I later add more speakers if I decide? like surround?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

doodos said:


> For this setup, can I later add more speakers if I decide? like surround?


You can always add to a system - just make sure what you want to build around.


----------



## doodos (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweet thanks guys for all the info. One more question. Later can I buy more of any of the book shelf speakers and put them as surround and get towers for the front with a center? Just wondering or what would the surrounds be with for example the SVS Speakers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You have lots of options, going with matching speakers from SVS would be the best option if thats what you are going with now. Getting SVS towers and a centre would be a great choice


----------



## doodos (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will see what I get. Thank you very much for all your expert advice. Now time to get the money and start ordering


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There has been some fantastic advice already proffered. I think the 709 is the best price/performance AVR available today. In addition to the SVS's, I do want to point out that Newegg has an amazing deal on the Klipsch Icon WF-35. These speakers MSRP is $3000 a pair on Klipsch's website and listed as $1500 a pair at Newegg, but are being blown out for $549 a pair with the Promotional Code.

A number of Members here have gotten them and I recommended them to a good friend here and I must say that they excel in Home Theater and are truly stunning speakers. They use a West African sourced Furniture Grade Wood called Berlinia and really are striking. 

Here is a link to Klipsch's info on them:http://www.klipsch.com/wf-35-floorstanding-speaker
And here is a link to Newegg's listing:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780081
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Since your open to open box here's a pretty good deal at newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290130R


----------



## doodos (Jan 10, 2013)

Those look really nice. Ima look into those also.


----------



## doodos (Jan 10, 2013)

I was looking for this sub, Dayton Audio SUB-120 HT , one the website advised but it is discontinued. Is there any other place that will sell it for around the same price?


----------



## doodos (Jan 10, 2013)

I saw this ones today http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Home-Theater-Speaker-Package/1.html#!bundles
and wondering if they are any good?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

doodos said:


> I saw this ones today http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Home-Theater-Speaker-Package/1.html#!bundles
> and wondering if they are any good?


Small speakers can sound good - however, they will still sound small

The Cambridge Audio/Mordaunt Short family, make good stuff.


----------

